# The Perfect Cup



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Guys,

There have been a lot of threads about cups but no real consensus about which are best.

How do you judge a good cup, what qualities are you looking for, are these the same for an espresso cup and a cappuccino cup, what shape and sizes do you prefer, which are the best makers and models?

I'm looking for the perfect flat white cups to replace my current rather motley collection, and would value your expertise.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

You can not go wrong with notNeutral or inker and think these are pretty high on most lists.

notNeutral for me are the best cups in terms of quality and feel and the fact they are 5oz is a bonus for me less milk more coffee!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm waiting for a shipment of acme and some nuova point I have nuova point sorrento espresso cups and they for me are the best espresso cup you can buy. I will update with my opinion on acme flat whites and np capps when they arrive.

As for acme if you are interested I will be selling at least two of the cups when they arrive as I don't need six.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok, here goes I've been known to buy a few cups in my time ....

But there is no perfect cup , unless you find the actual holy grail itself......










Above both inkers , tulips around 5 oz










Above left nouva point 4 oz , then the notneutral 5 oz










Aboce Acf competition cup and inker cup from OE


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I have some of the 5 oz Nuova Point flat white/cappa cups off ebay and they're pretty good and it would seem almost indestructible when washing up one night I managed to drop one of them back into the sink and it hit my freebie Union Hand Roasters latte mug and split it literally in half lengthways without a single mark on the Nuova Point cup. I can only second the cups mentioned so far and add ACF cups too. Although I really do want some of the Acme cups in grey just can't decide between tulips and flat white.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

For espresso love the Ancap, nice and thick walled


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I've been meaning to buy some cups since I bought the Strega but I still haven't decided on which ones, I like the Novou point as their minimalist style appeals to me but then there's ACF & Inkers which look nice to! Ahh! So indecisive


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

If people want acme and can agree on a style there is a possibility for people to share on a shipment as the postage from caravan is the same up to 25kg. check this thread http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14135-Acme-cups&highlight=acme

A group buy here would be a good idea. I have already bought some so as I said will report back


----------



## Jimmytheparsons (Feb 12, 2014)

> For espresso love the Ancap, nice and thick walled


Got to agree with Kikapu on this.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't use my ancap anymore they're very thin in comparison to the nuova point, mine must be different from yours?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone got opinions on the non neutral espresso cups?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Anyone got opinions on the non neutral espresso cups?


I have them ,they are good ,they hold liquid and are my favourite design, they are not as thick as an ancap though


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I have them ,they are good ,they hold liquid and are my favourite design


It's good that they hold liquid, I tried some of those cups that don't and I have to say, I was pretty disappointed.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That's not a cup that's a defective tin hat


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey, microwave doors have holes in them too.

The holes have only got to be smaller than the wave length for it to stop the alie... Microwaves from escaping.

Been thinking about getting some NN cups.

Recently got two NP cups from a member on here, they are that thick that they don't preheat at all, just sort of get a little warmish.

If the aliens do find me, I guess I can attack them with them though.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Still not sure what an espresso spoon is for, it looks pretty though.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> Hey, microwave doors have holes in them too.
> 
> The holes have only got to be smaller than the wave length for it to stop the alie... Microwaves from escaping.
> 
> ...


Well if you wear that "defective tin hat" it will act as a Faraday cage so the aliens won't be able to find you and the government won't be able to beam messages into your brain either


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

As long as they have coffee in space. Might be a good chance to find new origins.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I decided on Nouvo Point in the end. Found these on Ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271179809187?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

It's a start of my collection, need to get some Flat White cups and espresso cups to


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is the notneutral demitasse cup I have , see it thickness compared to an ancap. It holds more though .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Still not sure what an espresso spoon is for, it looks pretty though.


Stirring your espresso.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I tried that, I'm not sure it helped at all.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

forgive the effect as the Cups are empty & white it was difficult to highlight the difference in wall thickness. NP top t D'Ancap bottom


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> I tried that, I'm not sure it helped at all.


I think it has quite a pronounced effect on the taste of the shot.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

I have to say that I am a fan of the appearance of the notNeutral cups. However after forking out dosh for machine, grinder, beans, other assorted gubbins plus a really useful visit from Glenn, I can't justify buying new cups.

What it means, though, is that I am now using what we already have at home and I brought these down off the display and started putting them to use:









I hear that the W.I. village hall retro look is bang on trend, whatever that means.....

But my favourite cup is the one my girls gave me this Christmas:


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> I think it has quite a pronounced effect on the taste of the shot.


Agreed. The shot layers very quickly - pouring into a glass vessel and hold up to sunlight and you can see thicker darker (higher TDS) portion sitting right at the bottom , then it lightens gradually further you go up and then the Crema (which by itself is plain nasty) sat on the top.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, I generally always stir, it does help the flavour.


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

I have the not neutral cups - they are tactile and easy to get your thumb in the handle. Don't think they are as good quality as some of the others though. Glad I bought them and would buy them again!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

For me my grey ACME cups are the best cup I've used, substantial, good handle and a nice shape for the drink, they're sold so not a plug but they are here. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14514-Acme-flat-white-cups&p=138618#post138618


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Whilst I know the cups look better what do you lot think of these double walled glass espresso recepticles? I understand you can get bigger ones for latte too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Personally I don't like the big double walled glasses, it's a taste thing , and im old fashioned in my tastes.

i use the linked below some times for latte from coffeehit , they come in different sizes , and appeal to my more traditional leanings.....

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/duralex-picardie-250ml-8-75oz


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pretty sure I have some of these which we use for piccolos

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/duralex-picardie-130ml-4-5oz


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

I picked up a dizen Gigogne glasses from Nisbets Catering, but these are now slightly cheaper:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Duralex-Gigogne-Tumblers-5-6oz-160ml/dp/B005RFJPYA/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1392388416&sr=8-6&keywords=gigogne

Great for latte or hot choc for the girls


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Latte in a glass = ooooffff . Lol. One of my pet hates along side 'expresso' and people tapping portafilters after they've tamped.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

And dirty baskets......


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

....them too


----------



## Joanna (Feb 14, 2014)

Also agree with Kikapu on this


----------

